# EP Code 93618



## Bellaboo (May 1, 2008)

I have a physician who continues to bill  93618 with codes 33249 and
93641. Looking for documentation explaining why this is bundled in
other codes.
Thanks!


----------



## dpumford (May 2, 2008)

Hello!
Does your doctor do DFT testing (93641) after he completes the ICD implant?
93618 is bundled in the 93641.  Chances are his is doing DFT tesing and you should then be billing 93641 not the 93618. I Hope this help you!


----------



## dpumford (May 2, 2008)

OOPS! I just your read the question again and you did state he does do the 93641 so you can not bill 93618 it is included in 93641.  93618 is a column 2 code and can not be be billed with 93641. This is what happens when the phone rings sorry!


----------

